# What is your Uber PASSENGER rating?



## Jason Arroyo (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm curious since we all share information about our driver rating.

What is your Uber passenger rating?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Not even sure how to find it unless I ask a driver....last time I asked it was a 5*


----------



## Joe6666 (Feb 27, 2016)

4.8


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

If it's linked to your driver account it's your lifetime driver rating. If you have a separate account it's different. So if you ever get a rider with a rating with two decimal places, i.e., 4.72, it's a driver as a pax.

I had a rider account before I signed up to drive and used a different email, therefore I have two rider accounts. So one is 4.86 the other is 5.0. I always use my original rider account as a pax.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> If it's linked to your driver account it's your lifetime driver rating. If you have a separate account it's different. So if you ever get a rider with a rating with two decimal places, i.e., 4.72, it's a driver as a pax.
> 
> I had a rider account before I signed up to drive and used a different email, therefore I have two rider accounts. So one is 4.86 the other is 5.0. I always use my original rider account as a pax.


Is that really correct? As a passenger I have a 5.0 rating and as a driver slightly less. Same e-mail and phone number.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Not even sure how to find it unless I ask a driver....last time I asked it was a 5*


Help > Account > I'd Like to Know my Rating


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm a 4.9. Not sure who I pissed off, but I tip.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I'm a 4.9. Not sure who I pissed off, but I tip.


Probably from the asshole who declined your tip.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Probably from the asshole who declined your tip.


There was one driver who was obviously fresh off the Uber teat and had water, candy, chargers, Kleenex, and some Uber cards with his code on them that I had to tell three times to take my friggin' $5. Probably him.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

5


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

So my driver rating and passenger rating are the same and it's 4.88. 

Anyone know how a rating as a pax affects the driver side if mine are identical and X.XX style. Is a 1* from a driver the same as getting a 1* from your pax?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

not everyone can be a 5star rider *AND* driver...oh wait your fearless leader Mr Travis is


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> There was one driver who was obviously fresh off the Uber teat and had water, candy, chargers, Kleenex, and some Uber cards with his code on them that I had to tell three times to take my friggin' $5. Probably him.


Ok I've noticed a new trend where people leave cash tip on my middle console or in a cup holder instead of actually handing it to me and getting a thank you out of it. It happened 4 times last night, I look back after every ride with the light on and now it's like a treasure hunt. I think pax are scared to tip their drivers cause the new drivers are brainwashed and deny tips and probably give pax attitude for even suggesting it.

I had a rider tell me his previous driver yelled at him like full volume yelled to put his seatbelt immedietly guy said he didn't give him 10seconds in the car before he yelled.

You get what you pay for Travis! People thank me for being a good uber driver and not like the others they had earlier. At these rates people are getting a bad driver every other ride. Soon they will not be riding with uber then you got nothing Travis. Please just resign Travis and let actual business people run uber.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Stygge said:


> Is that really correct? As a passenger I have a 5.0 rating and as a driver slightly less. Same e-mail and phone number.


I don't know about your situation, but every double decimal pax I've had has been a driver. I usually ignore those pings because the can be annoying pax, sad but true. Super short fares, no tip, more questions about driving uber than regular pax ask, "I made $800 last Friday" comments, complaining about the low rates (as they don't leave a tip), etc.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> I don't know about your situation, but every double decimal pax I've had has been a driver.


Interesting observation. I canceled on one unknowingly yesterday. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Jason Arroyo (Nov 18, 2014)

uberguuber said:


> 5


Are you:

a) A remarkably attractive female
b) A newbie rider with <10 rides
c) All of the above


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

14gIV said:


> not everyone can be a 5star rider *AND* driver...oh wait your fearless leader Mr Travis is


Yeah, he can also edit ratings or terminate the driver at his own whim. So impressive ....


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

View attachment 30888
View attachment 30888



Jason Arroyo said:


> I'm curious since we all share information about our driver rating.
> 
> What is your Uber passenger rating?


I know the punk that gave me a 1 star. I just couldn't deal with his world.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Jason Arroyo said:


> I'm curious since we all share information about our driver rating.
> 
> What is your Uber passenger rating?


Try out this ss you can figure out who screwed you. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KCRgZAlMqrHaWe0_g-5TrTOXwqRc-2JD9JiQ9wlrwkY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> Try out this ss you can figure out who screwed you. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KCRgZAlMqrHaWe0_g-5TrTOXwqRc-2JD9JiQ9wlrwkY/edit?usp=sharing
> View attachment 30891


You can only edit the red cells. Oh sorry just noticed this thread is for pax rating. This ss is for all those angry drivers who want to know where they can go back and kikk some arse for a less than 5 star rating


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> you can only edit the red cells. Oh sorry just noticed this thread is for pax rating. This ss is for all those angry drivers who want to knwo where they can go back and kikk some arse for a less than 5 star rating


No driver can be certain on who gave them the 1star...I've had the same drivers that I've given 1stars over and over again lol


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

14gIV said:


> No driver can be certain on who gave them the 1star...I've had the same drivers that I've given 1stars over and over again lol


believe me, I know the punk above ... when i was first starting...he gave me a 1*; you're right but if a driver has a feeling the ride didn't go well, such as a diarrhea fart you just couldn't hold anymore, you can be pretty sure who rated you a 1*


----------

